# Credit Card Processing - BPI



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

If anyone wants to save money on there processing fees please call Gary Matherne

850-934-7144 and I will go over our program and save you at least 15-20% off your total bill.

www.bpisales.com

Bankcard Processing Intl


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

I can vouch for Gary and his company... First class, and he will save you money! His company services both of my stores and they do a great job!



Barry


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

email sent.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

+1 for Gary at BPI. He hooked me up and his rates are great. Very good customer service and he is a boating fanatic to boot. Always good doing business with a fellow PFF's and a good dude.


----------

